#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  مصر و روسيا وتوقعان اتفاقا للتعاون النووي

## رويتر

مصر و روسيا توقعات اتفاقا للتعاون في مجال الطاقة النووية للأغراض السلمية . جاء ذلك على هامش محادثات الرئيس المصري في موسكو.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

وقع الجانبان المصري والروسي في موسكو اتفاقا للتعاون في مجال الطاقة النووية للأغراض السلمية. 

جاء ذلك خلال زيارة الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك إلى روسيا التي التقى خلالها نظيريه الروسيين المنتهية ولايته فلاديمير بوتين والمنتخب ديمتري مدفيديف. 

وقع على الاتفاق رئيس هيئة الطاقة الذرية الروسية كيرينكو ووزير الكهرباء والطاقة المصرية حسن يونس بحضور مبارك وبوتين. ويشمل الاتفاق توفير برامج التدريب في روسيا للخبراء المصريين الذين سيعملون في منشآت الطاقة النووية المصرية. 

وتشمل أيضا مساعدة روسية لمصر في إجراءات تأمين ورقابة المنشآت المصرية . كما يفتح الاتفاق المجال أمام الشركات الروسية للدخول بقوة في المناقصة الدولية التي ستطرحها مصر لبناء أولة محطة نووية لتوليد الكهرباء والتي قد تزيد تكلفتها عن مليار دولار. 

يشار إلى أن مصر الموقعة على معاهدة حظر الانتشار النووي اعلنت العام الماضي اعتزامها استئناف برنامجها النووي الذي أوقفته طوعا منذ عام 1986. 

واكدت مصر اعتزامها بناء سلسلة محطات لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية مؤكدة ان برنامجها سيكون تحت إشراف الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية وبموجب معاهدة حظر الانتشار. 

عملية السلام  

من جهة أخرى تناولت محادثات مبارك في موسكو الأوضاع في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. 
وفي المؤتمر الصحفي المشترك طالب مبارك وبوتين بضرورة وقف التصعيد في الأراضي الفلسطينية. 
من جهته دعا بوتين القمة العربية القادمة للتركيز على إنهاء العنف في الشرق الأوسط، مطالبا في هذا السياق الجانبين الفلسطيني والإسراسيلي بوقف القصف المتبادل. 
وأشار أيضا إلى ضرورة استعادة الوفاق الداخلي الفلسطيني. 

وفيما يتعلق بعقد مؤتمر للسلام في الشرق الأوسط في موسكو أوضح بوتين أن بلاده تريد أن يكون المؤتمر المقترح اجتماعا يشارك فيه الجميع على قدم المساواة دون فرض أي شئ على أي طرف أو محاولة القيام بدور قيادي. 

وقال بوتين الذي سيتولى رئاسة الحكومة في بلاده في مايو/أيار المقبل إن مثل هذه اللقاءات أمر مطلوب والمهم أن يتجمع كل من يرغب في تحقيق نتائج إيجابية لدفع عملية السلام. 

أما الرئيس المصري فأشار إلى ضرورة الإعداد الجيد لمثل هذا المؤتمر من خلال تقييم الموقف الحالي وما تحقق حتى الآن وبعد ذلك يتم إعداد خطط ومبادئ بالتعاون مع الأطراف المعنية

----------


## ابن البلد

المهم أن التعاون في الأمور السلميه 
 :f:

----------

